# Artest At It Again



## Sangha (Jul 24, 2002)

> But Artest, who has been fined and suspended several times this season for bad behavior, kept things lively during the fourth quarter of the blowout.
> 
> 
> With Indiana leading 89-74, he shoved Ricky Davis out of bounds and was assessed a technical foul by referee Tim Donaghy for arguing with 7:27 left.
> ...



I like Artest but he really needs to get some help this offseason.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

I think Artest needs some good old anger management


----------



## nicholai (Feb 6, 2003)

the league needs more people like him. ron artest is my hero.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

*Goddamn...*

"Whatever it takes to win... Artest just plays with emotion... Ron's Indiana's enforcer... His "tough" play wins us games..."

You've been hearing that bull**** coming out of Indiana {And by Indiana I mean everybody, the coaches, the players, and the fans.} all year long. Indiana has no right to complain about his anctics now... They've supported them the entire season. 

Plain and simple, the guys an *******.

*Please watch the cursing--BEEZ*


----------



## reggiemiller43 (Jul 11, 2002)

im a big supporter of artest. When we got him fron chi-town hes been my favorite pacer behind old reg. I just love the way he plays all out all the time unlike some nba players. If somebody throws a quarter at me im giving them the finger too. Given his history it wasnt a good move for the team because the nba will prolly give more than 1 game based on rep alone. Jason kidd did the same thing last yera and only got 1 game. I think its unfair for the leauge to base punishments on history. I know some will argue this, but there should be standard punishments in this league. If you bump an official no matter if its jerry sloan or whoever it should be same number of games. If you flip somebody off no matter if its artest of jason kidd it should be a set standard. The leauge did the same thing to reggie miller last year with the kobe altercation. Kobe swung first and reggie got more games and more suspened time.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Goddamn...*



> Originally posted by <b>7M3</b>!
> "Whatever it takes to win... Artest just plays with emotion... Ron's Indiana's enforcer... His "tough" play wins us games..."
> 
> You've been hearing that bull**** coming out of Indiana {And by Indiana I mean everybody, the coaches, the players, and the fans.} all year long. Indiana has no right to complain about his anctics now... They've supported them the entire season.
> ...


No he is just a pshycopathic moron who doesnt know how to go get help when he needs it.


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

"No heis just a pshycopathic moron who doesnt know how to go get help when he needs it."

I think thats a wrong thing to say

Lets hear all the facts. He was hit by a damn Coin. I think I would have done worse than that!!

thats some BS


----------



## Desert Nomad (Jul 15, 2002)

stop defending the guy. He's a huge moron.


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheTruth34</b>!
> 
> Lets hear all the facts. He was hit by a damn Coin. I think I would have done worse than that!!
> 
> thats some BS


If that was the only thing that happened this year, then yeah, you have a point.

But the guy is flat out nuts and they way he goes after players/coaches/etc is just bad basketball.


----------



## Tenshi25 (Nov 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> I think Artest needs some good old anger management


Definitely. They should send Jack Nicholson to his home right away!


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Desert Nomad</b>!
> stop defending the guy. He's a huge moron.



Good argument!  

Ron Artest is a great player and I would love to have him on my team. The league needs to calm down, they think Ron Artest is satan. Most of the stuff he gets attention for are done everygame. Hard fouls? They are done in everygame in the NBA, even my highschool league is less strict then them. He gave an obscene gesture to a fan WHO THREW A COIN AT JUMAINE JONES! Would you rather have them all just watch this happen? Sure he could have done things in other ways but the fan is obviously an idiot so what's wrong with scaring him a little bit?


----------



## reggiemiller43 (Jul 11, 2002)

I dont think artest has ever been in a fight has he? I know he hasnt since he came to Indiana.


----------



## jsa (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm not a PHD psycholgist, but it saddens me to say that Artest may have some mental problems. His most recent flagrant fouls are not actually happening in the heat of the game, in a sense.He weakly grabbed Eric Snow from behind around the waist after a rebound, and pushed a player falling out of bounds for his most recent. These are not exactly loss of temper in the heat of heavy action, like after getting an elbow in the chops, fouls. He appears to be somehow losing touch with reality. Anger management is needed, for sure, but it may be deeper than that. 

Other so called "hotheads" respond in a cause and effect way. They just overreact, not able to quickly anayze what happened to make them angry and think about the consequences of their response. Artest may have an additional problem.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

*Another thing...*

Why is Ron Artest constantly referred to as a great player? He is certainly above average, but 15-5-2 are not great numbers. I'm not gonna argue his defensive ability, but he plays out-of-control offensively and often trys to do too much...

Artest isn't an All-Star, even without the antics.


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

Well, I for one really think that the NBA loves Ron Artest. To put it into comparison for all, it's kind of like how in Happy Gilmore, Happy helps the golf ratings out because he's a psycho on the course and needs anger management help. In the same sense people watch hockey games for the fights and in the same sense now Pacers games because of Ron Artest. Artest is gaining a lot of attention for his actions. While everyone is saying something has to be done about it, I really don't think that anything has to be done. If more players start acting this way, then something will have to be done, but for now, leave it as it is because it draws interest to the NBA.


----------



## King Alley (Mar 19, 2003)

Ron Artest needs to chill. Someone needs to tell him to stop or he will never.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Another thing...*



> Originally posted by <b>7M3</b>!
> Why is Ron Artest constantly referred to as a great player? He is certainly above average, but 15-5-2 are not great numbers. I'm not gonna argue his defensive ability, but he plays out-of-control offensively and often trys to do too much...
> 
> Artest isn't an All-Star, even without the antics.


Well if Dennis Rodman is considered a great player and Ben Wallace is a great player......then so is Ron Artest.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>King Alley</b>!
> Ron Artest needs to chill. Someone needs to tell him to stop or he will never.


Tell him to stop? The NBA slaps him with fines and suspensions every time, I think their telling him to stop....


----------



## Dabears (Jan 24, 2003)

If he gets traded, I think it will help him. Thomas isn't exactly great at controlling his team. I think he likes it when they get in fights, because he can join in. The Pacers need to either get a real coach (Indiana should be dominating the East), or trade Artest to a less volatile situation.


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

I personally think the guy's a joke. You didn't see this side of him at St. John's, where he was one of my favorite players. But as his reputation grew for being a rough player, he decided he'd try and invent an even bigger image. I seriously think this is basically an act. I mean, obviously the guy has a temper, but I think he's trying to live up to his hype as a tough guy. What really needs to happen is him get beat into the ground out there on the court. Let him go after a bigger guy then him (notice how he never does that), and let him get a good beating. Then we'll see how tough he looks, and maybe then he'll behave like a human being. Something has to happen, otherwise Indiana might as well ship him off to Portland, at least there he'll fit in.


----------



## DIRKFAN28 (Feb 27, 2003)

I think that he is a good player, but i think that he is sending a message that says act how u wanna act, and just accept the stupid fines and suspensions. Hello, obviously that's not enough because he keeps doing it. I think there needs to be tougher penalties for behavior like that. I think they should order him to anger management and follow-up counseling, because he has some real problems.


I AM A SPARTAN FAN! 
AND MAVERICKS :bbanana: 
NOT A PACERS FAN :no:


----------



## reggiemiller43 (Jul 11, 2002)

espn the magazine had a very insightful piece on artest. If u read it u can understand some


----------

